# My Gallery



## jevejo777 (Apr 28, 2009)

sigs (1st to last)































Please say what you think about it.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 28, 2009)

isn't this blog material?

they look alright, just simple in the photoshop methods. the more advance things are always more appealing, you know?


----------



## Hardkaare (Apr 28, 2009)

is the second last sig allowed?


----------



## jevejo777 (Apr 28, 2009)

well... as far as i know he isn't bigger as 500X150 it's 400X150 and i think you may have a smaller sig


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 28, 2009)

He's talking about the website you wrote on it, which is a ROM site, so you better remove it.


----------



## jevejo777 (Apr 28, 2009)

i don't see any site


----------



## Splych (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh come on... You took it off. Anyway, There are good. Except a little plain. Just as juggernaut as said, if you added more designs (brushes mainly) and maybe a stock image, it will look better.


----------



## dobz (Apr 29, 2009)

a little plain?...

isn't yours just white 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





jevejo777 you could do alot better with gimp

the shadow ones ok, but use better text becuse most of those suck


----------



## jevejo777 (Apr 29, 2009)

i use gimp


----------



## blooddrake (Apr 30, 2009)

they are nice, but too simple


----------



## dobz (May 1, 2009)

jevejo777 said:
			
		

> i use gimp



yes, i said you could do a lot better using it

expiriment a little


----------



## Splych (May 3, 2009)

sumoka said:
			
		

> a little plain?...
> 
> isn't yours just white


Yea Plain. Mine was just white... I am still deciding how to design my next signature though and gonna have to work with GIMP or PAINT.NET since I am too lazy to re-install PhotoShop again...


----------

